# Do you prefer voice chat or text chat in games?



## thisistian (Jan 7, 2018)

I prefer voice for friends and text for strangers.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2018)

Text all the way, I'm way too shy to be able to have a random voice with people and try to be serious about the game at the same time lol


----------



## Marte (Jan 7, 2018)

Text chat, can't stand my voice hehe


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 7, 2018)

cCupcakeo said:


> Text chat, can't stand my voice hehe



Same. I hate my voice  I'm too self conscious to voice chat... Although I used to when I played mmorpgs but I still only talked when I absolutely had to lol. I wouldn't do it for chill games like animal crossing or just for fun on discord. I like chatting a lot better for those.


----------



## madokaname (Jan 7, 2018)

i use voice chat a lot because my friends like to, like so when we play overwatch we would switch over to team chat so we can talk with them. but, i have a really weird voice (mega high pitched, sweet tone) so i always get creepy comments of people. sometimes people are nice which is okay but mostly i feel uncomfortable in team chat lol, would much rather stay in group ~


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2018)

Voice chat is better for me cause I can't see myself easily playing a game and trying to read a lot of text at the same time.

I've never done a voice chat with strangers but I imagine they would probably be weirded out by my quirkiness xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've never done a voice chat with strangers but I imagine they would probably be weirded out by my quirkiness xD



same or they would think i don't game serious enough so yeah. i've done voice chat with like one friend but he knows i'm weird and he can be too so yeaaah lol.

but yeah boi not doing voice chat with random strangers just bc man.


----------



## Feloreena (Jan 7, 2018)

I always use voice chat via other software when playing with friends or in my guild. Otherwise I really dislike when games come with voice chat by default.


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 9, 2018)

text chat is a skill i gained from toon town and its need for fast communication So I can do keyboard chat well.

I feel if I talked in a mic is sound like a 8 year old Minecraft YouTuber.


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 9, 2018)

Text all the way. Voice chat freaks me out.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jan 10, 2018)

A bit of both. When Animal Crossing City Folk came out, I mostly used voice chat. Texting is too much effort.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2018)

Stalfos said:


> Text all the way. Voice chat freaks me out.



same.. ouo

tbh i wish more games had better textchat ...


----------



## Chele (Jan 11, 2018)

I’m a little 50/50 on this,
Before I used to use voicechat all the time while playing multiplayer horror games, and it was HILARIOUS to see people’s live reaction at the most scary scenes. We would all be laughing, and it was really fun. It would be way different than texting, because while I couldn’t use voicechat and was forced to text, I feel that I couldn’t make the most of peoples’ reactions. Mostly, at a scary scene people would text “omg that’s scary” but in voicechat, they’d be screaming their head off and we’d all be cracking up. I’m not really self conscious of my voice, and so far nobody has commented on how my voice sounds so that’s why I’m not.

I also like texting though, as it prevents awkwardness from happening in the voice chat. When texting, you can also be confident with what you’re saying and you can take your time to write what you want to and express yourself. It’s a hard decision imo.


----------



## thisistian (Jan 11, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Voice chat is better for me cause I can't see myself easily playing a game and trying to read a lot of text at the same time.



Agreed!


----------



## Tao (Jan 11, 2018)

Text chat.

If I used voice chat, people would discover I'm not really a cute grill and stop giving me free stuff.


----------



## Kamzitty (Jan 11, 2018)

I love voice chatting, but not when my family is around lmao it's so awk


----------



## mitfy (Jan 12, 2018)

i can't say cuz i don't really play games with this feature but i'd probably prefer text chat. depending on what's going on or what the game is i'd be okay with voice but i'm shy lol


----------



## Weiland (Jan 14, 2018)

Same as you, pretty much.


----------



## Zireael (Jan 15, 2018)

I'll only voice chat if it's with my friends. I used to voice chat with my guild when I played MMOs and it led to some really distasteful encounters with weird dudes. No thanks.

I will say though, for difficult content in games that requires a lot of co-ordination, then I do think voice chat is definitely advantageous. Typing can really screw you over.


----------



## Loriii (Jan 17, 2018)

Text chat. I'll probably only do voice if we're really really close or you're one of my local friends on here xD


----------



## ChocoMagii (Jan 17, 2018)

Text with strangers.
Voice with friends.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 18, 2018)

text, i love to be an incredibly extroverted arrogant persona when i type to people on games like town of salem its so fun because the image isnt shattered if someone heard me do it with a baby squeaky voice


----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2018)

Voice chat usually, it's more convenient. I've never really played games w/ strangers so not sure if I'd still voice chat or text out of shyness.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 22, 2018)

thisistian said:


> I prefer voice for friends and text for strangers.



I agree, I always voice chat with my friends but it's not that fun for me to voice chat with strangers, I stay in text chat with random match-ups on LoL and Overwatch.


----------



## Freddie (Jan 22, 2018)

I think voice chat is best because typing gets tiring. Especially when you want to say something quick


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jan 24, 2018)

If it's a competitive game voice chat is probably better but that scares me eep


----------



## Cheren (Jan 30, 2018)

Voice chat for friends and competitive, but if I even bother talking to strangers, it's text. Lately I've just had team chat and match chat muted lol.


----------



## SolarInferno (Jan 31, 2018)

Text mostly. If I'm with friends then I'll usually use Discord or Teamspeak. I don't mind writing though to be honest, and I sometimes prefer text because I can look back at it if it takes time to take it in.


----------



## Limon (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm the same, voice chat with friends and text with strangers.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 23, 2018)

I prefer text chat, I hate voice chat and would never use it.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2018)

Depends on the situation sometimes.
If it's a friendly environment, I can do voice chat. I'd probably end up doing voice chat too if it requires teamwork/voice saves time.
I mostly end up typing.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 24, 2018)

I prefer text chat for everything.  My voice is good for narration or broadcasting, but not so much for the kind of talk you would have while playing a video game, lmao


----------



## nanpan (Dec 24, 2018)

Voice chat, I don't really like typing much. People tend to also have different personalities text vs voice chat as well, so I think voice chatting is much more personal than typing. I'm usually in a voice channel on discord in all my free time


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 24, 2018)

I don't play a lot of games requiring chat, but I feel text chat does the job most times. Even though I can't really communicate during the game, after a match or something I'll usually talk about something or rather. I've voice chatted a handful of times with friends but I'd never with strangers lol


----------



## Ribiveer (Dec 24, 2018)

I prefer voice chat the most, but typing is a close second. If there's typing it has to be with a keyboard for me, and with a non-problematic character limit: basically the opposite of ACNL.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 24, 2018)

it depends! if im comfortable i'll use voice chat because it's easier but i'm a fast typer as well so the two are interchangeable for me. ^_^


----------



## lowaltitude (Dec 24, 2018)

My laptop's mic is in a really unfortunate place so when I type while I'm voice chatting it sounds like I'm smashing my computer to pieces lmao
But I still prefer voice chat because it's just so much quicker, and you can focus on the game you're playing and spare yourself and your friends/teammates the time of having to read what everybody typed.


----------



## salty- (Jan 1, 2019)

Voice chat! I rarely use it because I'm not use to talking for awhile and when I do use it for long my head starts to hurt, but it's easier to get something done in voice chat, especially cause typing with a controller on the ps4 is utter trash and there's not many games that really have much use for a keyboard to actually warrant buying one.


----------



## Bosmer (Jan 2, 2019)

It depends, I prefer voice chat on both pc and ps4 since it's easier and you can focus better. I'm also a quick typer so whatever is suitable really, though typing on ps4 does get tedious at times.


----------



## mogyay (Jan 2, 2019)

i'll only voice chat with people i know and even then it's only after a lot of encouragement, i'm fine when i'm actually playing a game and chatting but it takes me a lot to build up the courage to vc because i'm so awkward haha


----------



## tae (Jan 2, 2019)

depends on the game but i 100% prefer voice over texting bc its easier to communicate. 
i dont wanna stop mid battle to type out a ton to explain to people what needs doing.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jan 2, 2019)

I wish games had a voice to text option, I want to nor have to type but I have an obnoxious voice....


----------



## Arasuda (Jan 3, 2019)

Text all the way unless it's someone I've known in person for a long time. Only in rare cases have I voice chatted with people online, and it took a lot of willpower. I'm a shy lad what can I say.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 3, 2019)

It depends on who I'm with. If I'm playing a multiplayer game alone, I'll probably stick with text-chat or no chat at all. If I'm with friends, however, I always voice chat.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2019)

I hate using voice chat. I will always defer to text chat if I can.


----------



## goro (Jan 8, 2019)

unless i'm with friends, text chat. social anxiety kills me man


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 9, 2019)

Text chats definitely. I feel like I?m awkward speaking.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 16, 2019)

I want to use voice chat, but with my stuttering issue I wouldn't be able to get anythin across. Text is a little annoying having a small limit when I'm tryin to explain somethin.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 18, 2019)

Text chat usually. I mumble a lot and I don't want to repeat myself, and I play games online much more than I do with friends so I don't really want to talk to others online other than messaging.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 18, 2019)

I would do text because I don't want any people to hear what my voice sounds like and also it will be weird to talk to random strangers and no I don't have any friends I know irl to play games with.


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 30, 2019)

Voice all the way!


----------



## Sakura625 (Jan 30, 2019)

Voice chat is super fun, especially with friends, but I'd probably get too nervous talking with strangers ;v;


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Feb 7, 2019)

Voice for friends, text with strangers


----------



## milkyi (Feb 8, 2019)

usually text unless i'm with friends? i have a very hard time communicating with my friends-- let alone strangers. so sometimes it's hard for me to speak up and i usually spend my time being quiet just listening to what my team mates are telling me to do


----------



## Cure Whip (Feb 8, 2019)

I love using voice chat! I find it to be the easiest way to communicate when we all really want to win. However... I do get asked if I use a voice changer often and it can be quite frustrating! I just don't have a deep voice like most boys.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 8, 2019)

I typically prefer voice. It's just way more practical for communicating with your team, especially in a competitive game, where communication is key.


----------



## easpa (Feb 9, 2019)

I don't play games very often these days but I've always kinda preferred text chat unless I'm playing with people I know. I think my years of playing CoD as a preteen kinda soured me on voice chat lol


----------



## Keystone (Feb 13, 2019)

I talk voice chat much more than text. Especially in fast paced games on ps4 like overwatch where I don?t have time to write messages out. I guess I?ve gotten used to it because it?s no bother to me. Sometimes people can be mean over voice chat, so if they do I won?t talk. But most people are pretty friendly and it?s easy to communicate that way!


----------



## pocky (Feb 13, 2019)

text chat, not a fan of voice chat


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 24, 2019)

Text chat, I have phone anxiety and that absolutely transfers over to voice chats.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2019)

Buttonsy said:


> Text chat, I have phone anxiety and that absolutely transfers over to voice chats.



This, the only people I can talk to is like authority people because I can go into that role...I hate talking to family and relatives.


----------



## auroral (Feb 25, 2019)

Voice for close friends and text with acquaintances and strangers. I'm really anxious about speaking / my voice / potentially not understanding someone's accent / having mine misunderstood, so I tend to only feel comfortable talking with someone I've known for a while. Though I do actually feel more comfortable talking to someone new while I'm already in a group call with close friends. That's kind of dumb, I guess, but it just reassures me ;v;


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm lazy. So I feel using voice is faster/easier - if it's with people who speak my language Japanese. I like talking through voice with people who speak English too. But the thing is, my listening ability is not so good. ( It's getting better and better as I'm taking a class, so. Still; ) So, if it's those who talk in English, I _need_ them to be people who I'm personally close with, so I don't feel very uncomfortable when I have to ask what they said, when I didn't get them partially.

Text chat is fun in different way also. But from personal experience now I know sometimes the person I think I know is very different from how they actually are, when we only use the text chat. So... if I had better ability of listening in English, voice chat, I think.


----------



## Awful (Feb 26, 2019)

I like both, but preferably voice chat for friends only


----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)

Definitely text. I have the most annoying voice


----------



## Alyx (Mar 7, 2019)

If the typing is especially tedious I prefer talking. I wish there was a voice option in AC:NL. That would make online play a lot more fun.


----------



## slatka (Mar 12, 2019)

I prefer typing if its with complete strangers otherwise i just feel so awkward but if i'm playing something with my friends i'd rather voice chat as it is more fun than just typing, i rarely ever play games with my friends so mostly im just text chatting.


----------



## LilD (Mar 17, 2019)

Voice chat with friends only on Xbox live but no way with randoms. It can get toxic in certain gaming communities if they hear your a girl, sadly.


----------



## catsoup (Mar 22, 2019)

i'm fine with both honestly
either way, finding people that you just seem to really click with is always a blast


----------



## Peg (Mar 22, 2019)

I prefer voice chat in many of the games I've played.  For me, it is a quicker and easier way to communicate.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 22, 2019)

I prefer text chat. I wouldn't want other players to accidently hear someone else talking to me in the room for example. Also I play Assassin's Creed online and not all, but a lot of the people who use voice chat tend to swear a lot. It annoys me and I have to turn the sound off, which makes it hard to know when enemies are nearby.


----------



## XD001 (Mar 22, 2019)

Text chat, but i would like to try voice chat sometime 



Feloreena said:


> I always use voice chat via other software when playing with friends or in my guild. Otherwise I really dislike when games come with voice chat by default.


Hello, Steam?


----------



## Valzed (Mar 22, 2019)

I prefer voice but have to use text because I have a paralyzed vocal chord and if I overuse my remaining functioning vocal chord I lose my voice.


----------



## Milleram (Mar 23, 2019)

Unless I'm playing with my siblings, I prefer using text chat. I find voice chat to be a lot easier, but I feel really shy using it with strangers or people I've only met over the internet.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 24, 2019)

I want to use voice chat since text is so inefficient but most people don’t wanna voice chat, and I don’t like my voice either so


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 27, 2019)

depends.


----------



## MayorMissy (Apr 22, 2019)

It depends who I'm talking to. If I'm talking to friends in real life, then I'll use voice chat.


----------



## motheaten (Apr 22, 2019)

I prefer voice chat because text chat is too hard when you need to communitcate something quick to your teammates. The downside to voice chat is people just being plain rude because of what you sound like. Or y'know. 9 yr old squeakers who constantly threaten to blow my house up or something


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 22, 2019)

Well, I never tried either of these. I would do voice chat but I’m a bit shy on that and I wouldn’t want my family members to find out who I’m talking to. I would love to if my shyness over voice chatting didn’t take over.


----------



## smoogle_ (Apr 23, 2019)

A lil bit of both


----------



## Hat' (Apr 23, 2019)

Text. And I'm so happy (kinda?) to see I'm not the only one being scared as HELL of voice chat, like even with people I met online and I'm friends with I have such a hard time talking through a mic. And even more in english as I'm so scared of making mistakes or not understanding what the other person is saying.


----------



## eilpaz (Apr 23, 2019)

Most of the times I uses Chat to communicate with other gamer.


----------



## therandompuppy (Jun 26, 2020)

I definitely prefer to voice chat so that i can communicate better!


----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2020)

text chat 100%. it might be a bit more difficult than voice chat whilst playing a game but i really don’t like the sound of my voice and i find it easier to talk to people via text rather than through voice chat ;-;


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 27, 2020)

I normally do text chat. Sometimes I'll do voice chat with streamer friends since it avoids the latency of the chat where i'll be responding to something that happened a minute ago


----------



## Vextro (Jun 27, 2020)

Text chat for random people I don't really know or just doing deals

voice chat for when I'm talking to friends or just other people at times


----------



## Manah (Jul 17, 2020)

Strong preference for no chat, but text only if I have to.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 17, 2020)

Some quick one-liners I'll type but typically use voice chat as I play with people I've been friends with for years. I find it easier and a lot more fun.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 17, 2020)

Well I only mainly play on console so there's not a whole lot of text options. The ones that do have it take too long to type. I would say neither and just go with a good in-game communication system like Overwatch and APEX Legends. I guess I would pick voice though. The reason I don't like it as much though is I would only do it with friends and sometimes they talk so loud I can't hear the game and focus.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm way too insecure to use voice-chat in games, so text all the way. I literally sound like a 12 year old pubescent boy on the mic.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Aug 27, 2020)

Actually, I prefer no chat at all. If I had to pick one however, then text chat. I'm more a writer than a talker.


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 27, 2020)

Text for casual games, voice for competetive ones.
Both options should be available all the time, though.


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 27, 2020)

Mainly text chat because voice chat moves too quickly and I like to have even just a little more time to think of how I want to word whatever I'm saying.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Aug 27, 2020)

Text for strangers and friends. Lol


----------



## Easter (Aug 28, 2020)

i like my voice a lot, but it sometimes brings unwanted attention so i never use voice chat with strangers. i voice chat with my friends all the time though


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 28, 2020)

def text for strangers and voice for friends >< im super shy around new people/players


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

text chat text chat
im way too self conscious and awkward to use voice chat LMAO


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 2, 2020)

Text definitely. I hate phone calls like a lot of people and the idea of doing that with strangers is extra frightening, especially for something that's supposed to be fun. I'd hate to make an association in my head between the game and my phobia!


----------



## Llunavale (Sep 2, 2020)

Voice, just...not Nintendo's voice chat


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 2, 2020)

Voice with friends, text otherwise. Text is really good for bein snarky and also involving the other team to join in on the dunkin.


----------



## Hypno KK (Sep 3, 2020)

I tend to prefer text chat, especially if there's strangers.

If I played more games that require lots of coordination on the fly, voice chat would probably make it easier but I don't usually play games like that. 

The only recent game where I absolutely hate text chat is NH, typing is such a pain! I know you can use the app to make it easier but if I'm not using my phone it's just so clunky.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 4, 2020)

While text is really frustrating I couldn't do voice chat, I'm too shy and anxious for that stuff. Would consider it with a friend though

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020

Even better if I can get away with just using emotes when around strangers though


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 4, 2020)

Text chat for strangers and voice chat for friends. Co op and boardgames are just so much faster with voice chat.


----------



## Faux (Sep 4, 2020)

50m4ra said:


> I feel if I talked in a mic is sound like a 8 year old Minecraft YouTuber.



Boy, if this ain't me.


----------



## Asarena (Sep 7, 2020)

I prefer voice with friends and text with strangers as well~


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 13, 2020)

Simply put...I hardly ever play online with anyone. If I'm playing with friends, I would definitely prefer voice chat...but I usually can't do that because of the hours I would be doing that (other people in the house would be sleeping during these times). So...yeah, if I do play online, I'm usually forced to just text with my friends on the phone, because that's the quickest way for me to communicate when it would otherwise be too loud to actually talk on a headset.


----------



## trashpedia (Sep 13, 2020)

For strangers? Definitely text messages. But me and my friends usually voice chat.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Sep 20, 2020)

I would prefer TC but I don't mind VC either!


----------



## Stitch.es (Sep 20, 2020)

Text, unless its with people I know irl since they already know my voice


----------



## deerprongs (Sep 20, 2020)

I prefer text with strangers and voice with friends and people I'm close with. I'm very awkward and easily nervous around people, so I tend to avoid voice chatting with random people.


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Sep 20, 2020)

I've always used text chat, but I like that voice chat is an option!


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 1, 2020)

Text chat for sure. It really depends on who I’m playing with though.


----------



## Mick (Oct 1, 2020)

For random people I definitely prefer text chats. In Rocket League I have met a few strangers through games that I got along with so well that we partied up though, and I've switched to voice calls a few times when that happened!

That's honestly the only game I can think of where I voice chatted with random strangers though. I hate it in most games.

Unless I am playing with friends, of course, because being able to communicate without interrupting a game is obviously nice.


----------



## Heartcore (Oct 11, 2020)

Text. I don't really ever play games with voice chat. I could see myself playing voice chat games with friends but if it is strangers there is no way I'd ever feel comfortable using voice. Especially because my voice is effeminate and I don't want people to be rude or make fun of me when I'm trying to relax or have fun playing a video game and gamers are notoriously homophobic and gross.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 11, 2020)

Text chat. Don’t talk to me, I can’t stand it lol


----------



## Reckoner (Oct 13, 2020)

usually text chat, i'm way too insecure to use vc unless its with really close friends. seriously, people always comment on it. >:/


----------



## xlisapisa (Oct 13, 2020)

text chat always! only game I ever remember playing with voice chat was COD and even then I always had my mic muted. I just liked listening to all the dumb stuff people had to say. I’ve never tried the voice chat feature on the Nintendo app yet though. wonder if it’s any good? I’d probably still stick strictly to text chatting regardless though, less awkwardness.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 14, 2020)

this must make me pretty "old school"... but i prefer my games without any chat, text or voice


----------



## amemome (Oct 15, 2020)

Text all the way! I can't type fast but it's better than being screamed at for being a girl.


----------



## Neb (Nov 13, 2020)

I prefer text chat with strangers. You never know when some troll will yell in their mic. With friends I prefer voice chat. Tone is easier to pick up through voice and you don’t have to multitask with a keyboard.


----------



## mocha. (Nov 13, 2020)

I definitely prefer text because whenever I’ve been in voice chat people have always made comments about my accent lol, I don’t mind it if I’m playing with irl friends though


----------



## Pintuition (Nov 13, 2020)

Text chat most definitely. I’ve always gotten made fun of in the past because I have a lower voice for a woman. I think it’s pleasant but other people have told me it’s not girly enough. So me and my “man voice” decided to bypass the anxiety around that and text chat!


----------



## Korichi (Nov 13, 2020)

Text chat. I can’t imagine doing voice chat with a bunch of people I don’t know, I’d be way too nervous. But if it’s with friends I know IRL, then definitely voice chat!!


----------



## Alexander97 (Apr 26, 2021)

Definitely text only when I don’t know the person. However, for friends and family, voice chat is nice to have. Get messages across faster than text.


----------



## meltydoll (Apr 26, 2021)

If I can use my mother language and I play with at least one friend I know irl, I'm ok to use voice chat otherwise I prefer text.


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Apr 26, 2021)

Text. The few times I did vc with random people on discord, I hardly spoke because I was afraid of how my voice sounded compared to the rest of them. But for friends, I'm fine with vc. I mostly don't like vc because of the fact that people judge me cuz of my voice. I'm just more comfy with texting.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 26, 2021)

I don't play games that require voice chat, but I remember once I wanted someone's help to clean up my island and I offered to explain everything over voice chat! 

I'd probably prefer text though if I ever did play with randos online since I'm a ~girl~ and don't wanted to endure certain comments ha ha...


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 26, 2021)

I like voice chatting a lot. It depends on the game but if it's more casual, I will definitely try it out with strangers. Talking and being able to hear other people's voices is fun.
I also don't mind typing/texting either.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 26, 2021)

Usually I prefer text chat, though I recognize that for games like shooters you basically have to use voice chat if you want your team to be coherent.


----------



## Moonlight. (Apr 26, 2021)

voice chat for friends, text for strangers I guess. honestly the idea of talking to people I don't know in online games really irritates my social anxiety. games like overwatch have ruined both voice and text chat for me tbh


----------



## Dunquixote (May 2, 2021)

I prefer text chat though i used to use voice chat in overwatch. I no longer play overwatch (mostly because i have no sub) and either way, I always prefer text chat since i really can’t articulate my thoughts or form my thoughts fast.


----------



## vanivon (May 3, 2021)

text in general, voice for friends. honestly i don't really like to talk much in general when i'm playing multiplayer games unless i have to, and so in that case i'd prefer text chat -- but i play a lot of games with my friends that require voice chat to work smoothly (we've been playing don't starve together lately, for one, and i think it's a lot easier to warn them that i just accidentally spawned a giant tree monster verbally than via discord chat) so if it's with people i'm comfortable with, i'm good


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 3, 2021)

I think it varies depending on the game and who I'm playing with, but generally I prefer doing voice chat with my friends, but text chat with people who I don't know or who I'm not that comfortable with.


----------



## Croconaw (May 3, 2021)

I use text chat. I don’t like my voice, and honestly I keep my gender a secret when playing online. I’ve had a few people on XBOX Live harassing me and telling me I should go back to the kitchen after finding out I am a female. That’s why I’ve stopped using voice chat. I used to use it all the time during online play for NHL, but half the tine people would literally ask “who’s the chick?” after I say even one word. It’s a shame that people freak out if they see a girl playing sports games online.


----------



## Foreverfox (May 3, 2021)

I like the idea of voice chat, simply for speed, but I haven't tried it, and I still prefer text.


----------



## Beanz (May 5, 2021)

i prefer text chat. if i did voice chat my mom would yell at me for talking to strangers, and plus i dont think anyone would want to hear my voice.


----------

